# Best helmet mounted light?



## Marrkie (Aug 17, 2004)

With a bunch of new(er) offerings out there I wonder if someone can recommend a not heavy light for my helmet? My cateye doubleshot is making my neck hurt.

In particular has anyone tried:

The dinotte 400L

DiNotte Lighting USA Shopping Cart

or the piko/uvex combo.

Lupine Lighting Systems - Helmetlights - Piko 3

Thanks!


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

I picked up a Piko 3 not long ago, absolutely love it. By far the nicest and most capable helmet light I've run across.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

FWIW...I switched to Uvex helmets a few years ago because I find them to be much better fitting (and comfortable) then the Giro helmets I thought I liked.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I love my Piko 3. Barely feels like anything is up there. This is with a Giro helmet, battery on helmet


----------



## cleo (Jan 16, 2008)

Piko 3++, and it now has 750 lumens with a wider throw (22 degrees I think)


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I purchased a Cygolite TridenX LED Li-Ion Xtra last year and have been very happy with it (also 750 lumens now I think- mine is 600 which is more than enough and the battery certainly lasts a long time). Cygolite: TridenX Li-Ion Xtra


----------



## coombs (Jun 22, 2005)

Can anyone compare the Lupine Piko with the Exposure Diablo for helmet mounted lights, especially in terms of throw? Those seem interesting to me.


----------



## sboada19 (Jul 7, 2011)

Piko without a doubt. Just got mine and very pleased.


----------



## TitusCO (Mar 10, 2008)

What about nite riders?


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Take a look at the Baja Strykr SL. Great helmet mounted light!!


----------



## tgoff (Feb 7, 2010)

Amoeba

Works great for myself. Bright, small, light, and pairs well on the helmet with a Jetlites A-51 on the bars. I try to by made in USA when I can as well.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I should have a Dinotte XML1 for AAs here tomorrow.
Will be running it on the bars, and it won't be as bright on the AAs as the li ion pack.
From my emails back and forth - 300-400 lumens, but they haven't tested them yet.

DiNotte XML-1 Headlight (Li-ion Endurance Series)


----------



## SoCalNomadRider (Jan 15, 2011)

mcoplea said:


> Take a look at the Baja Strykr SL. Great helmet mounted light!!


+1 On the Strykr SL, I Just bought the Dual Strykr for my bar's last week and love so i decided to order a SL for my helmet-I am very impressed with 2012 BD stuff (not that there older stuff was bad Haha)


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Stryker sl 97grams, 900+ lumens 54 lux 3 hours on high great color ad 2 optics come standard. Waterproof to 60 feet so if you freedive like me it works dual duty.
Shickproof and will take a serious beating.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

bmike said:


> I should have a Dinotte XML1 for AAs here tomorrow.
> Will be running it on the bars, and it won't be as bright on the AAs as the li ion pack.
> From my emails back and forth - 300-400 lumens, but they haven't tested them yet.
> 
> DiNotte XML-1 Headlight (Li-ion Endurance Series)


I have XML-1 and new Piko and latter is better in all aspects except for the price in US. The XML-1 is a nice light anyway, especially for us who already have Dinotte batteries and accessories.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

markom said:


> I have XML-1 and new Piko and latter is better in all aspects except for the price in US. The XML-1 is a nice light anyway, especially for us who already have Dinotte batteries and accessories.


And want to run AAs, for me.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Nov 22, 2007)

Just got the Piko 6 - even with the larger battery pack it's absolutely fine on the helmet. You can use any Lupine battery pack with it. It's 300g with the 5.6Ah "SmartCore" battery (audible and visual indication of charge level, has taillight function), or 180g if you use the 2.7Ah "smart" or 2.5Ah regular battery.

The Piko 6 uses their new SC head unit, which gives a few extra configuration and output options. I'm really happy with mine! Phenomenal quality, simple to use, great runtime, fantastic beam. Plus it'll be handy as heck for XC skiing and backpacking. I'll try to get some photos and a write-up posted!


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

The Dinnotte 400L is great but a couple years olds now and loosing in the lumens race to the newer stuff. I still use one but also have a Dinnotte 1200 for the bars (also getting dated now but still going strong).

For the price, the 400L is still a solid light and Dinnotte is a great company.


----------



## onobed (Dec 27, 2007)

*Dinnotte 400L Plus*

I just received a 400L Plus - this is seriously bright. It don't see how many lumens it puts out, but the light is very light weight and easily mounted to my Giro helmet. Service was top notch. It appears that Dinotte has updated the 400L with the 400L plus.

I also like the fact there are two lamps - meaning if one goes, you at least have the other.

Construction is top notch..


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

My Dinotte XML1 AA arrived today. First test tomorrow on a dirt road Brevet. Initial test out to the garage was promising. 

Going on the bars. Likely pick up another for the skull bucket.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

string said:


> The Dinnotte 400L is great but a couple years olds now and loosing in the lumens race to the newer stuff. I still use one but also have a Dinnotte 1200 for the bars (also getting dated now but still going strong).
> 
> For the price, the 400L is still a solid light and Dinnotte is a great company.


I have a Dinotte 400L and a Piko 3 750W. The Piko 3 beats the 400L as one would expect it to. The 400L is something like 3 years old compared to the Piko 3/750W being brand new. The Piko is much brighter than the 400L.

I think another light that is in the running is the Exposure Diablo at 900 lumens and with their neat joystick mount.

J.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

*Dinotte 400L & New Dinotte 400L Plus*

Just for the record, the 400L has been revamped and is now the 400L Plus. You can either upgrade the old 400L using your existing light engine or purchase the new revamped model entirely. Battery and charger are unchanged.

The 400L Plus has a 30% boost in OTF lumen over its predecessor and runs on XPG emitters. Run times are similar despite the increase in output due to improved efficiency. In addition 2 new medium and 2 wide lenses are also provided allowing you to mix and match accordingly.

The upgrade by itself will set you back $70.


----------



## lou2uanme (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a Niterider Pro Race 1500. It comes with a helmet mount and handlebar mount so you can decide which position you like best. Also the battery is small and lightweight so it is great for putting in your pocket or hydration pack. And the headlamp is very light weight also so it is excellent for helmet mounting.

The Pro Race 1500 is crazy bright, with 3 light levels, even the low beam at 450lumens is very bright with 6 hours run time. My older Niterider HID is about 450 lumens and has a bigger battery and gets 4 hours. So this new technology 1500 lumen light with Lithium Ion battery is really nice. The 1500 lumen high beam has 1.5 hours run time so I use this setting on the fast downhills.

At $340 to $350 price for this light is the best bang for the buck by far over anything else I have seen. Very high quality lighting system.

I almost bought the new NR Minewt Pro 750 for $240 but decided to go for double the lumens for the extra $100. Also the battery on the Pro Race 1500 is 4 cell lithium ion battery compared to the Minewt Pro 750 at 2 cell lithium ion.

But the new Minewt Pro 750 headlamp is very small and the battery's small size and light weight make it a hard choice and good value for a helmet mounted light also.

Lou


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Chromagftw said:


> Just for the record, the 400L has been revamped and is now the 400L Plus. You can either upgrade the old 400L using your existing light engine or purchase the new revamped model entirely. Battery and charger are unchanged.
> 
> The 400L Plus has a 30% boost in OTF lumen over its predecessor and runs on XPG emitters. Run times are similar despite the increase in output due to improved efficiency. In addition 2 new medium and 2 wide lenses are also provided allowing you to mix and match accordingly.
> 
> The upgrade by itself will set you back $70.


I believe that would put it just about right where the old PIko 3 was at about ~550 lumens. The Piko is still smaller, lighter and brighter. I have a 400L and think it's a terrific light. The advantage is that is is much cheaper ~550 lumen light at about $200 since there no longer is a 550 lumen Piko and since the new Piko was upgraded to 750lumens and sells for $310.

J.


----------



## ddbros (Mar 24, 2011)

The Serfas TSL-500 has 500 lumens. Has anyone had any luck with it?


----------



## Adrinln (Feb 8, 2009)

the Exposure Diablo is a great light. 3 hrs on med which is plenty of light. 1 hr on high, I get 1.5 on mine, unless you run a separate battery. The mounting system is great. no straps to mess with, screw the two pieces together and clip the light on then adjust till your hearts content. I use mine all the time for riding and one freak'n bright flashlight thanks to no wires.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

The Diablo is one bad ass light. I just couldn't swallow the price. 

I opted for the helmet or bar mount (come with both) niterider minewt. 600 lumens, no cords. Usb and ac charger. 

Best part: $ 120 u.s.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Minewt 600 cordless 190g:*
1:30 HR High - 600 Lumens
3:00 HR Med - 400 Lumens
4:30 HR Low- 275 Lumens
10:00 HR Walk - 100 Lumens

*2011 Exposure Diablo 900 125g*
1hr high / 3hr medium / 10hr low

Does the weight decrease and lumen increase justify the price difference? And is 900 lumens really 900 or is it overrated?


----------



## nixternal (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been testing out a Serfas TLS-250. It is a bit spotty, but I kind of like it on my helmet. The only problem is I notice the weight of it. Wanting to try something much lighter. Seemed on the ride the other night, the NiteFire MiNewt minis were the fan favorite.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

That Diablo is a VERY nice light. Exposure had a full display at a ride recently and I got to check everything out pretty close. The helmet mount is slick and the available single or triple cell piggy back batteries will double or triple the run time. You would never notice the single cell strapped to the helmet. Another kind of cool thing is they have a boost cable that takes power from and Exposure light and can power USB devices like phones or GPS units in a pinch. Very high quality lights for sure that all double as great flashlights.

With 3 XPG's I would say the 975 lumens is not over rated

DiNotte XML-3 at approx. 1,000 lumens would be killer

Love the Piko and am waiting for the X-Duo version late Oct. This comes with 2 lightweight 1.7 mAh batteries and is geared more for runners.

I just received my new Gemini Xera and it's tiny and actually lighter than the Piko. Supposed to put out 800 lumens. Can't wait to try it out. Check out the link.

LED Bike Light Systems | Gemini Lights


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

IIRC, the Diablo numbers put it right with the Piko 3 or at about 750 lumens. I too was hoping for it to be higher.

J.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

without a doubt the diablo is the best helmet mounted light. it may not be the brightest but it is light, cable free, super bright and attaches well. awesome product.


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

Gemini Xera. Small, lightweight, powerful and great beam. Super cs too


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

Best helmet mounted light? -> Scurion 1500
best lightest one, -> Lupine Piko 750

cheers, Rob


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

scoutcat said:


> without a doubt the diablo is the best helmet mounted light. it may not be the brightest but it is light, cable free, super bright and attaches well. awesome product.


Diablo seems like a great light! Anyone have some photos of their diablo helmet mounted? Wondering if it sits too high or gets in the way if you ride on trails with occassional low hanging tree limbs?

Thanks.


----------



## Ksipes (Aug 17, 2011)

I like the Strykr SL


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

80sbmxkid said:


> Diablo seems like a great light! Anyone have some photos of their diablo helmet mounted? Wondering if it sits too high or gets in the way if you ride on trails with occassional low hanging tree limbs?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it does sit a bit high, and it gets caught by the branches occasionally. That is about the only real problem with this mount.

However the beam pattern is one of the very best: a spot with a throw, but there is a halo around it, so it blends with your handlebar light perfectly.

I really can't praise it enough: I've been using it for more than a year now, and I use it every day: commuting, on the road (handlebars) and on the trails (helmet). And - being a light maniac - I really wanted to see if there's any better alternative this year that matches the beam pattern and usability of this light - and I couldn't find one!

My problem with the Piko is that it seems to have no throw, based on Francois' beamshots. If you compare the Diablo and the Piko beamshots you will see that the Piko's spot is wider overall, but in the middle the Diablo is significantly brighter (which is what you'd want in a helmet light).

Diablo:









Piko:


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

radirpok said:


> My problem with the Piko is that it seems to have no throw, based on Francois' beamshots. If you compare the Diablo and the Piko beamshots you will see that the Piko's spot is wider overall, but in the middle the Diablo is significantly brighter (which is what you'd want in a helmet light).


While I'm not familiar with the Diablo, I was just descending at 40 mph Thursday morning in the dark by the light of only my Piko 3, and I certainly did't find that it had any issues with lack of throw - even at those speeds.


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences. These are GREAT forums. I have only done a little night mtb riding with a borrowed helmet light only. 

I have been reviewing a lot of the posts to try to learn more as I am looking to invest in a bar light and helmet light.

What should you look for in a helmet light as far as beam pattern and throw if you have a good bar light? It seems if you have a good bar light that it provides the light you need looking down the trail and as mentioned that the helmet light is needed in the turns. If that is true don't you need a helmet light that has a broad beam pattern/spread to give you the perspective you need as you navigate the twists and turns?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

randyharris said:


> While I'm not familiar with the Diablo, I was just descending at 40 mph Thursday morning in the dark by the light of only my Piko 3, and I certainly did't find that it had any issues with lack of throw - even at those speeds.


I agree. That's been my experience as well. It doesn't throw way out there but, I'd guess, about as far as a car headlight does. That's adequate for my purposes.

J.


----------



## roch485 (May 8, 2010)

I like the idea of a light weight system that can stay on the helmet. My old Jet was nice, but the battery in the pack can be a nuisance at times (removing pack, suiting up, etc).


----------



## NiteBiker (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got a Light & Motion Urban 500. Its extremely compact & light, has a great spot beam pattern and is an excellent value (less than $140 shipped). Charges via USB and runs for 1:30/3:00/6:00 on high/medium/low. The only downside I can see is inadequate heat sinking. It gets hot on high in warm weather (70+ degrees?) - the protection circuitry kicks it down to the lower settings. I rode with it early this morning in 50 degree weather and the heat was not an issue - it ran on high for 105 mins and remained cool to the touch.



Marrkie said:


> With a bunch of new(er) offerings out there I wonder if someone can recommend a not heavy light for my helmet? My cateye doubleshot is making my neck hurt.


----------



## 80sbmxkid (Mar 8, 2008)

roch485 said:


> I like the idea of a light weight system that can stay on the helmet. My old Jet was nice, but the battery in the pack can be a nuisance at times (removing pack, suiting up, etc).


What are you considering?


----------

